# how many rest days do you have a week?



## Little_Jay

*how many rest days per week*​
1 3111.83%2 9435.88%3 8532.44%4 4416.79%5+83.05%


----------



## Little_Jay

and what days are they...


----------



## Guest

days when i do nothing? or no lifting?


----------



## Little_Jay

no lifting sorry, should of said


----------



## Guest

4 at the moment then, Sometimes do cardio on non lifting days


----------



## FatScrub

I lift 3 days a week (but the workout starts with 10 minutes cardio at 170 BPM)

I cardio 4 days a week 45 mins at 155-165 BPM


----------



## H22civic

3 rest days atm. Wed, sat, sun.


----------



## Greenspin

Lift 3, cardio 3, non 1.


----------



## koicarp

4 for me . mon .weds fri and sat.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

1 rest day.


----------



## Magic Torch

Papa Lazarou said:


> 1 rest day.


Whats your split like dude, you training some stuff twice?

I train Tue, Thurs, Sat and Sun. I work long hours in the week so I use the weekend days for Back and Quads so I'm fresh for bigger body parts.

Chest, shoulders and arms in the week.

When I start dieitng in a fortnight I will be doing Cardio 2x a day.....FUN!! not


----------



## Little_Jay

im currently doing mon wed fri, thinking of tryin to move upto 4 days, just not sure what routine...


----------



## unit

cardio monday-friday, lifting mon,tues and wed


----------



## PRL

Monday, Wednesday and Fridays here. All the rest are rest days.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

greenspin said:


> Lift 3, cardio 3, non 1.


x2


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

scouse_jay said:


> im currently doing mon wed fri, thinking of tryin to move upto 4 days, just not sure what routine...


 you can do a 3 day split over 4 days. on your 4th day start again then pick it up next week, so you'll go 1,2,3,1 one week, then 2,3,1,2 the next week, and so on


----------



## Smitch

I weight train 3 times a week and do cardio twice a week so effectively have 2 days off with no gym at all.

Usually have tuesdays and fridays off.


----------



## Little_Jay

chilli said:


> you can do a 3 day split over 4 days. on your 4th day start again then pick it up next week, so you'll go 1,2,3,1 one week, then 2,3,1,2 the next week, and so on


was tinkin that mate, its actually a 2day split but over 3 days atm.. so would be doing each twice a week..

something like mon.tue (rest wed) thur fri


----------



## paulds

I drift between 1 & 2, which would be Sat & Sun or just Sun.

This depends on my legs workout and my family plans. Most weeks I will work quads on a Wednesday and Hams and Calves on a Saturday but if I feel run down or if I have arranged to do something on the weekend, then I superset my ham and calve routine with my quads.


----------



## ajb316

My current split

mon: cardio

tue: chest & biceps

wed: hamstrings

thur: shoulders & lats

fri: cardio

sat: quads & calves + cardio

sun: back & triceps + cardio


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Magic Torch said:


> Whats your split like dude, you training some stuff twice?
> 
> I train Tue, Thurs, Sat and Sun. I work long hours in the week so I use the weekend days for Back and Quads so I'm fresh for bigger body parts.
> 
> Chest, shoulders and arms in the week.
> 
> When I start dieitng in a fortnight I will be doing Cardio 2x a day.....FUN!! not


Train legs, back and chest twice and shoulders and arms once every 2 weeks.


----------



## Jimbo 1

1 or 2 rest day's for me all depends on how i feel


----------



## Papa Lazarou

I'd agree with that as well.


----------



## Barker

TRAIN

-sun

-mon

-wed

-thu

REST

-tue

-fri

-sat


----------



## Ts23

H22civic said:


> 3 rest days atm. Wed, sat, sun.


same as this


----------



## henleys

saturday sunday off


----------



## DarkTranquility

Like Craig David said, seven days...


----------



## dr_squeeze

to be honest if im aching from the day before where i've trained i wont go the next day, another thing when bulking isit safe to say you're supposed to train 4 days pw max? just going by what i've read.


----------



## C.Hill

At the moment I train 1 on 1 off continuously, so either 3 then 4


----------



## chorscroft

On Rippetoe's Starting Strength at the minute so training Monday, Wednesday, Friday and rest all the other days.


----------



## MrO2b

train mon/tues/thurs/fri. sometimes mon/tues/thurs/sat. very rare to train more than two days consecutively.


----------



## welshflame

Only just the one day for me and thats saturday. Monday through to friday my whole body is trained with cardio on monday, wednesday, thursday and then on sunday is more cardio  .


----------



## 19072

mon: Rest

tue: Mma

wed: Back/biceps

thu: Chest/triceps

fri: Rest

sat: Legs/Abs

sun: Shoulders/Traps

so 4days weights, 1day mma, 2days rest..

no cardio


----------



## Shorty1002

Monday, Tuesday, Thursday... The others are rest days. Push, Pull, Legs routine


----------



## balance

My 4 rest days are tues,thurs,fri,sat.


----------



## K1eran

1 day for me. 4days on 1 day off cycle


----------



## TrainingwithMS

3 days off for me

Train Mon/Tue/Thur/Fri


----------



## Jack92

im doing a 4 day split over six days, 2 on 1 off


----------



## engllishboy

I play it by ear. I lift weights twice a week, do BW circuits twice a week, BB complex once a week, and as much cardio (running mainly) as i can do. Coupled with working nights, i get tired a lot. So if i feel well and truly fvcked then i'll take the day off.


----------



## gymaddict1986

i do weight training on mon wends and friday with 30 mins cardio at the end.then tuesday and thursdays i do bag work or skipping.so saturday and sunday off.


----------



## Dave10

full body workout normally leaves me sore for 3 sleeps

i just play it by ear soon as im no longer sore im back in, normally 3 or 4 sleeps


----------



## Peter VI

2 or 3 days off. Depends on what body part I'm training and on how much spare time I've got.


----------



## sully807

depends, can be anything from 1 - 4 depending on whether im precontest, post contest, bulking etc and what sort of program im following at the time, atm its 2 - 3


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

At the moment resting 5 days per week.


----------



## Ninja

1on 3off .never had better results natty.


----------



## Tommy10

gym tues, wed, fri sun


----------



## CoffeeFiend

I tend to do

Train

Rest

Train

Rest

Train

Rest

I dont look at it in week terms i just train have a day off, train another set of muscles, rest, train another set etc, so the training and rest days shift on a weekly basis but the pattern is always kinda the same if you see what im saying. I'll have 2-3 days off every now and again though.


----------



## LionMX

3 days off gym. Reason being work gym is only open Monday-Friday and I have uni on Monday. Having said that im not idle on the weekends as the dog goes for a long 2 hour walk so still getting benefit on the weekend.


----------



## Kevmac11

workout sun/tues/thurs with 30-40 mins cardio after each workout.

rest inbetween days mon/wed/fri + sat.

on a 5*5 routine presently but when i change later to a push/pull/legs will still be the same.


----------



## Jack92

1-chest

2-back

3-shoudlers

4-arms

5-off

repeat


----------



## zoco

Lift 3 days

Cardio 3 days

rest 1


----------



## deep85

day on, day off


----------



## 44carl44

2 days off when on cycle.3 days off when not on.


----------



## Guest

One day on one day off.

Cardio on the day off if an when I can.

On my feet 10 hrs a day 6 days a week, I don't even have a dinner. Think that must burn some calories


----------



## Squirrel

3 rest days, Wednesday, Saturday, Sunday.


----------



## MonsterMash

Max OT training with Tuesday and Sunday as rest


----------



## SK-XO

mon - chest

tue- back

wed - off

thur - legs

fri - shoulders

sat - arms

sun - off


----------



## big silver back

I have a sunday off


----------



## C.Hill

Arnie style with one


----------



## Big Dawg

5 rest days a week if we're not counting cardio.


----------



## dan5878

CoffeeFiend said:


> I tend to do
> 
> Train
> 
> Rest
> 
> Train
> 
> Rest
> 
> Train
> 
> Rest
> 
> I dont look at it in week terms i just train have a day off, train another set of muscles, rest, train another set etc, so the training and rest days shift on a weekly basis but the pattern is always kinda the same if you see what im saying. I'll have 2-3 days off every now and again though.


x2


----------



## bodell83

4 for me mon wed fri sun


----------



## LunaticSamurai

3 for me, wed, sat and sun.


----------



## callumgoodfello

i train 3 days and then 1 day off then start again

1. chest and arms

2. back and shoulders

3. legs

but i only spend 45 to an hour max in the gym if that, just do whats needed then go eat!!!


----------



## Feelin-Big

I have 1 sometimes 2 days rest. Some weeks i do 6 days and train chest and calves twice other weeks i take sun/mon off.

I just dont know what to do with myself when if i take a day off so usually i do 6 days... and that makes me


----------



## kingdale

rest wednesday.saturday and sunday. sometimes do a bit of stomach and cardio on my rest days but not as much as i should


----------



## energize17

cutting

train cardio

train cardio

train cardio

cardio fasted

cardio fasted

repeat

working very nicley at the mo fat is just falling off


----------



## energize17

bulking

train

train

train

rest

rest

repeat


----------



## Gazzak

3 Rest days atm


----------



## UKBenC

I have 3 days off at the moment


----------



## SASUK

3 rest days depending on how i feel sometimes two and i do abs or something on the mid week rest day  depends how im feeling really


----------



## DiggyV

As I work (and train) in London, but live in Shropshire, I tend to rest for 2 days per week when I am doin nothing in the gym. Workouts follow this pattern, when everything goes to plan...

Mon-Thu Evenings - Cardio at roughly 1-1.25 hours

Tue-Fri Mornings - Weights + 20 mins cardio

I always get the weights in each week, however dont always manage the evening cardio.

Goal is to slice off the corporate fat I have accumulated over the last 20 years, I am not too concerned at this point if I am losing a little bit of muscle as well, as I am still holding quite a lot from my first stint in BB when Lee Haney was the man at the top! Have dropped 26 lbs so far, but have about the same still to go - running at just over 20% BF as of lat week - want to be back down to around 12-14%, hence more cardio.


----------



## Jaymond0

1 day. Sunday. Only cuz the Gym is closed. Even then I may go for a run.


----------



## s3_abv

For me at the moment cutting........

Mon-back/delt-20 min cardio

tue-shoulders/tri-20 min cardio

wed-1hour cardio/abbs

thur-chest/bi-20 min cardio

fri-legs/cardio

sat-carb up

sunday-1 hour swimming


----------



## F.M.J

Going by my new routine starting Monday coming, 3 rest days, Wednesday, Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Breda

3 days off wed, sat and sun


----------



## Dazza

Every other day for me. Might switch to 3xpw sessions when work gets too much in the christmas run up.


----------



## eezy1

3 - mon, wed and fri


----------



## johnny_lee

Saturday and sunday, sometimes miss friday or monday out if i feel i need the extra day.


----------



## huge monguss

2 fri and sun some times do cardio on a friday though


----------



## Replicator

mikex101 said:


> days when i do nothing? or no lifting?





scouse_jay said:


> no lifting sorry, should of said





DarkTranquility said:


> Like Craig David said, seven days...


DT ..for a gym addict you dont train much :lol:


----------



## fitrut

1 sundays


----------



## broch316

i train mon wed fri and take tues thurs off ...


----------



## Inapsine

2 days and im bored on em


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Normally 4 days rest but it all depends some weeks you go heavier/recover faster slower than others so its never completely the same.


----------



## milzy

7


----------



## AK-26

work out with weights for 4 days per week, 1 day cardio and 2 days to chill out


----------



## undefinedfunc

AK-26 said:


> work out with weights for 4 days per week, 1 day cardio and 2 days to chill out


Same here. Sat/Sun is family/girl/shopping time so I take those as rest days.

Still eat as clean as possible sat/sun though.


----------



## Guest

Sat / Sun usually - if im bored ill go do some cardio or something


----------



## vtec_yo

One - Friday. It's also cheat meal day as some of the guys from the office head out for an epic fresh thin crust pizza for £5.95 at the local Italian restaurant! Other days I alternate between weights and swimming. eg Monday weights, tuesday swim, wednesday weights etc


----------



## Guest

none and if i find myself, as the day goes on, heading towards a rest day i find the nearest mirror and scream 10 times into it: "ARNOLD!"


----------



## silver

Little_Jay said:


> and what days are they...


Monday: chest, biceps & cardio

Teusday: back & cardio

Wednesday: Cardio & rest

Thursday: Cardio & rest

Friday: Shoulders, triceps, abs & cardio

Saturday: Legs & cardio

Saturday: Cardio (if i get bored before and after work) rest


----------



## r2xob

1 or 2 a week, still training abs on those days though


----------



## Scotty6Pack

3 days: Thursday, Sunday, Monday.


----------



## biglbs

Sat /sun off then tues and poss thurs if not recovered,probs alternate weeks on the latter but i will often go twice on training days.


----------



## Scholar

wednesday, friday, saturday


----------



## Big_Idiot

Tues & Thurs......Tend to call those my takeaway days  oops....


----------



## superdazzler

Mon: Back/biceps

Tues: Cardio

Wed: Chest/triceps

Thurs: Cardio

Fri: Legs/shoulders

Sat: Cardio

Sun: Rest

Quite punishing at the moment but want to look at my best for the Summer and a big reunion night in a couple of weeks . I'll keep like this going until maybe the end of May and then drop the cardio day on Thursdays.


----------



## Oldam Lad

Don't do weekends unless I ave missed something.


----------



## Kalliste73

usually 2.

monday and another day during the week, often it's friday.

this because i use to train boxing on tue, wed, thu and lifting on sat and sun.


----------



## shainesboostin

I lift M,W,F

BUT do cardio and abs Tues/Thurs. Do those count as off days?


----------



## eezy1

i do 3 days a week - that includes sundays


----------



## Kimball

Depends what you mean by rest, 5 days weights and 3 days cardio, so 1 day with both


----------



## johnny_lee

tuesday thursday saturday sunday


----------



## Kimball

Aren't you deadlifting reels of copper cable those days?


----------



## Wevans2303

4.


----------



## johnny_lee

Kimball said:


> Aren't you deadlifting reels of copper cable those days?


get a new joke mate your as boring as watching paint dry


----------



## baileyhocking

I take sundays off to just chill.


----------



## superdazzler

MON - LIFT

TUES - CARDIO

WED - LIFT

THURS - *REST*

*
*FRI - LIFT

SAT - CARDIO

SUN - *REST*


----------



## achilles88

3 at the mo


----------



## biglbs

weekends and tues,as day after legs as fooked!


----------



## waddy9494

My rest days are sat+sun


----------



## Mingster

It varies from week to week, depending on my bodies needs.

Why rest when you're not tired or train when you're worn out?


----------



## engllishboy

Mingster said:


> It varies from week to week, depending on my bodies needs.
> 
> Why rest when you're not tired or train went you're worn out?


This. If I'm fine, I'll go for a 5/6/7 days without a rest day. If I'm feeling particularly fvcked, I'll take a 2 or 3 day break. If i'm sleeping loads and not that busy at work, I'll be fine to train for ages.


----------



## harryalmighty

Mingster said:


> It varies from week to week, depending on my bodies needs.
> 
> Why rest when you're not tired or train went you're worn out?


this.

normally im in the gym most days for an hour bar sundays. but sometimes i might have 3/4 rest days ever 8 - 12 weeks.


----------



## johnboy05

3 on average. But some weeks more or less depending on workload/fatigue. I try never to train if I feel low/weak

I find it's how my body tells me it needs to recover


----------



## ShibbyFly

3 days weights (Push, Pull, Legs atm), 3 days CV, 1 day off


----------



## j1mmytt

3 days, rest one day after chest and biceps as chest is lacking so lots of clean eating after that for 24hrs.

Then i rest for two days after legs and thats the weekend. Really suits me. none of you prob even care lol...


----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## the wee man

3....

Wednesday,Saturday,Sunday

cheers shaun


----------



## Andas

I don't see a "zero" option


----------



## Ultrasonic

Bit of an old thread bump, but every other day is a rest day for me, so 3 or 4 per week.


----------



## Big ape

same as above took my training down to 3x per week and train on non consecutive days at the moment


----------



## happygorila

Kevmac11 said:


> workout sun/tues/thurs with 30-40 mins cardio after each workout.
> 
> rest inbetween days mon/wed/fri + sat.
> 
> on a 5*5 routine presently but when i change later to a push/pull/legs will still be the same.


This is also mine atm


----------



## Stephen9069

If ivdone event training on a Sunday i usually have the monday off but the rest of the time if i need a break then i will i dont have set days


----------



## JermaineSUS

In prison we trained 6 days rested one! But suppose ur resting all of the day i cut training down to 4x a week n did not see as many gains but that could of been because of the length of time i gained about a stone n half in 7n half month plus a belly


----------



## barksie

Little_Jay said:


> im currently doing mon wed fri, thinking of tryin to move upto 4 days, just not sure what routine...


as above but going for every other day next week to get the extra day in, if i was 28 years younger i would be training 7 days a week


----------

